# Bad smell from face/nose area



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yesterday Jill's face smelled soooo bad! especially around the nose area. So I got a washcloth and Spa Lavish and washed her face, but as soon as she was dry again, the smell was there. Does anyone know what his can be?


----------



## noskival (Aug 25, 2008)

How are her teeth? Sometimes plaque buildup can cause a foul smell.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I believe it is a yeast infection. My first Malt, Rosebud (RIP) had that and I think the cause was yeast. I can't remember the cure but I am pretty sure she was on meds for it. And I know that smell... it's so yucky isn't it!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (noskival @ Jun 11 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789193


> How are her teeth? Sometimes plaque buildup can cause a foul smell.[/B]


Here teeth are fine. We brush them every night and there's no problem. I'm pretty sure it's from the eyes or nose area.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Probably an infection...


----------

